# Reloading Powders - Which Are Your Favorites & Why?



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like to get some thoughts on which powders are preferred for a few different rounds.

Which are your personal favorite powders for reloading a

.38spl with 158gr Lead or Cast SWC

.45acp with 230gr Lead or Cast SWC

.45 Colt with 255gr Lead or Cast SWC

Note: I am not looking for recipes, just brand names.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Allied powder, tight group powder are good quality powders to look into too. there are others out there but just google reloading powders and alot will come up do your research and read up on the different ones good luck.
JBarL


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I reload 38 Special (158 grain Pb), 45 ACP (230 grain Pb and and FMJ), and 44 Special (200 grain Pb) using Unique smokless powder. Unique had a reputation of being a dirty powder, but they re-formulated it in the past couple of years, and I do not find it any "dirtier" than other powders I have used.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Tite Group is a pretty good very fast burning powder that you can load a lot of bullets with a pound. It does give a flash and leave your gun pretty dirty but makes accurate and consistant bullets. You can load a relatiely soft load with Tite Group after some trial and re trial. It is my second favorite powder

The best powder I have found for, 9mm at least, is* Vit N320*. It is a soft shooting, very clean, consistantly accurate powder. I know I know it costs alot...Blah blah blah. You get 1750 rounds per pound. thats like and extra penny and a half per round. I load alot of bullets so thats a lot of penny and a halves. To me it just doesn't matter. N320 is the best powder and unless I can't get it, I use it. Like I said before it is a soft shooting, very clean powder. After I tried it one time i was hooked. If I can't get it and can't wait I will use Tite Group, easy to find half the cost of N320 and it does work real well.

RCG


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

AA2 is the most consistently accurate for light target loads.
"Universal" powders (good accuracy, good velocity) would be 231/HP38, AA5, N320, Competition, WST and Zip.
Are you after near max loads or what?
For .45 ACP, 6.0gn Unique is almost universally outstanding.
Specific opinion:
.38spl with 158gr Lead or Cast SWC: AA2 for accuracy, True Blue for velocity

.45acp with 230gr Lead or Cast SWC: AA2 or 700X for accuracy, True Blue for velocity. Much prefer 200gn L-SWC.

.45 Colt with 255gr Lead or Cast SWC: 6.0gn Unique for accuracy, 800X or True Blue for velocity


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

noylj said:


> AA2 is the most consistently accurate for light target loads.
> "Universal" powders (good accuracy, good velocity) would be 231/HP38, AA5, N320, Competition, WST and Zip.
> *Are you after near max loads or what?*
> For .45 ACP, 6.0gn Unique is almost universally outstanding.
> ...


I am looking for mid-range loads and accuracy!

Why do you prefer the 200gn L-SWC over the 230gn for .45acp?


----------



## gunsrtools (Nov 20, 2011)

Unique, as it is so versatile. Use it for 10 different calibers including the 3 you asked about.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

I've used 231 in all of those cal's it's easy to find, and it's accurate. 

With that said I'm starting to use tighgroup more because it works well in the cal's listed and others. It's a little softer shooting in the 9x18.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

.38spl with 158gr Lead or Cast SWC: Bullseye or Unique.

.45acp with 230gr Lead or Cast SWC: Bullseye & Unique (note: I use Cast RN, but I would think that the powder doesn't care very much.)

.45 Colt with 255gr Lead or Cast SWC: Don't load for it, but I bet Unique would work well.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks to all for your input. It is appreciated!

Does anyone have any favorite recipes using the powders recommended?


----------

